# Roast beef



## Blen (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## DamageInc (Apr 23, 2018)

That's nice and all, but is there a reason you made this a new thread instead of posting in the "what are you cooking" thread?


----------



## Blen (Apr 23, 2018)

Oops, my error. Can admin relplace it? Thks!


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 23, 2018)

You also did this with your recent BBQ ribs thread. I love seeing photos of what people are up to regarding their cooking, but it is much easier to keep track of when contained to one thread, unless of course you want to make a thread promoting dialogue on a specific topic.


----------



## Blen (Apr 23, 2018)

Meanwhile I know, my error. Maybe admin can fix it....


----------



## daveb (Apr 23, 2018)

Not wrong. Just different.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 23, 2018)

What cut of beef is that? Very spherical. Round?


----------



## Blen (Apr 24, 2018)

boomchakabowwow said:


> What cut of beef is that? Very spherical. Round?


Do not know the name in English. Translated from Dutch it is called the needle


----------



## Nemo (Apr 24, 2018)

What part of the animal is it from?


----------



## swarth (Apr 24, 2018)

Looks like eye round, no?


----------



## Blen (Apr 24, 2018)

Nemo said:


> What part of the animal is it from?


From the thigh of the cattle.
For the Dutch speaking over here:
http://www.slagerijrondou.be/product/rosbief-of-steak-van-groothoofd-platstuk-naaldje-of-kogelobus


----------



## Nemo (Apr 24, 2018)

From what I can piece together (thanks google chrome for the translation), it is the vastus lateralis of the quadriceps muscle.

I must confess, I have never seen this cut in an aussie butcher. I must ask my butcher what he does with the quadriceps.


----------



## Blen (Apr 25, 2018)

Nemo said:


> From what I can piece together (thanks google chrome for the translation), it is the vastus lateralis of the quadriceps muscle.
> 
> I must confess, I have never seen this cut in an aussie butcher. I must ask my butcher what he does with the quadriceps.


My butcher cuts it olny from Belgian Blue https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgian_Blue
I dont know if other breed are suitable for this cut.


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 25, 2018)

It looks a lot like what we call 'muis' ('mouse') in the Netherlands. I wished there was some standardized naming system so people can just look it up and translate it to their own language. These different naming conventions can be rather confusing; I have the same issue when trying to understand anything American.


----------



## Blen (Apr 25, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> It looks a lot like what we call 'muis' ('mouse') in the Netherlands. I wished there was some standardized naming system so people can just look it up and translate it to their own language. These different naming conventions can be rather confusing; I have the same issue when trying to understand anything American.


Neen het is niet de muis...


----------



## krx927 (Apr 26, 2018)

How was it tasting? I am quite surprised that you went for Belgisch Witblauw. Just muscle and no fat. There are many other breeds that have much tastier meat you can get in Belgium.

Belgians have some great things (like beer ) but Witblauw is not among.


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 26, 2018)

Hah... I sometimes laugh when I see some supermarkets here proudly advertising their meat as 'Dutch meat'. If it's Dutch meat I usually steer clear and stay faaaaaaaaaaar from it, because 98% of it is super-lean tasteless watery crap made for the 'fat-conscious consumer'.
Want good chicken? Buy French and get anything label rouge.
Want good beef? Get Irish for cheap, or South-American or Australian.
Want good porc? Try Spanish...
Or just buy kangaroo and high five your wallet while enjoying some of the best meat imaginable...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 26, 2018)

Kangaroo. Dont see that cut much at the local Food Lion


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 26, 2018)

Supermarkets here normally don't sell it either. I guess it's too cute for consumers... I buy it at the wholesalers where restaurants buy their stuff.


----------



## Blen (Apr 26, 2018)

krx927 said:


> How was it tasting? I am quite surprised that you went for Belgisch Witblauw. Just muscle and no fat. There are many other breeds that have much tastier meat you can get in Belgium.
> 
> Belgians have some great things (like beer ) but Witblauw is not among.


It tasted great. This is no tasteless supermarket Witblauw. My butcher picks himself his animals from small breeders in the region. You cant compare this taste with supermarket meat from industrial farms. My butcher also always provides a piece of fat to put top when roasting for extra taste


----------



## JayGee (Apr 26, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> Supermarkets here normally don't sell it either. I guess it's too cute for consumers... I buy it at the wholesalers where restaurants buy their stuff.



Roo is pretty easy to get in Australia. Super lean, but YUM. They are culled from the wild (not farmed) so the meat is cheap.


----------



## krx927 (Apr 27, 2018)

OK, this sound a bit better  Next time if you are around Brussel you should try Traiteur Roland. Amazing selection of different types of beef + one of the biggest selection of dry aged beef in Brussel.


----------



## Blen (Apr 27, 2018)

krx927 said:


> OK, this sound a bit better  Next time if you are around Brussel you should try Traiteur Roland. Amazing selection of different types of beef + one of the biggest selection of dry aged beef in Brussel.


Top! I know him :doublethumbsup:
Are you living in Belgium? If passing in Leuven you should pay a vist to my butcher Rondou http://www.slagerijrondou.be


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 27, 2018)

JayGee said:


> Roo is pretty easy to get in Australia. Super lean, but YUM. They are culled from the wild (not farmed) so the meat is cheap.



Yeah so I've heard; apparently they're a plague? But the meat is surprisingly tasty, especially considering how it tends to be relatively lean.
Here I just buy it frozen, usually in bags of at least a kilo. Still amazes me how it's so cheap... if you ignore the fact that the animals are cute, the meat is really great and tastes far better than you'd expect from the price.


----------



## Nemo (Apr 27, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> Yeah so I've heard; apparently they're a plague? But the meat is surprisingly tasty, especially considering how it tends to be relatively lean.
> Here I just buy it frozen, usually in bags of at least a kilo. Still amazes me how it's so cheap... if you ignore the fact that the animals are cute, the meat is really great and tastes far better than you'd expect from the price.


Yeah, there are many more roos than there were before European settlement. They have taken advantage of all of the farm dams (to water stock) that we have built and in places, their population has exploded. Farmers are supposed to get a permit to cull them though.

There was a plague on an army base a couple of years ago. I found it quite ironic that the army had to get specialist roo shooters out to cull them.

They are very dangeous near a road as well. They have a very unpredictable hopping pattern and it's often reported that they come out of nowhere and hop right into your windscreen (youtube it). Be very careful driving in the dark if roos are around.

Roo is pretty tasty. Just a bit gamey (a bit like venison?) But in a good way. Very lean. Likes to be cooked rare and be served with a jus vin rouge.


----------



## Nemo (Apr 27, 2018)

BTW, which slicer are you using?


----------



## Blen (Apr 28, 2018)

Nemo said:


> BTW, which slicer are you using?


270mm Anryu Sujihiki


----------



## Nemo (Apr 28, 2018)

Nice-looking blade


----------



## Blen (Jun 7, 2018)

Finaly found a picture of which part it is.
In South-America also called the Picanha



[/IMG]


----------



## fimbulvetr (Jun 7, 2018)

Picanha in the USA is the sirloin cap; its literally the bit that sits atop the top sirloin sub primal. The French cut it into culotte steaks, and some USAian restaurants cut it into sirloin strip steaks.


----------

